# One Piece: The Grand Adventure



## Kadadriean (Aug 13, 2008)

*For The Love Of Pirates*

As the Pirate King Gold Roger was executed he revealed that his treasure, known as "One Piece", was hidden somewhere on the Grand Line. Monkey D. Luffy dreams of finding the legendary treasure and becoming the Pirate King, and after eating the devil's fruit gains the power to do so. But first he must find a crew...
Before he was exacuted, the legendary Pirate King Gold Roger revealed that he had hidden the treasure One Piece somewhere in the Grand Line. Now, many pirates are off looking for this legendary treasure to claim the title Pirate King.
........................................................................................................
Okay that was just the plot of the manga and show this is your plot.

You will begin on a cruise ship having a good pirate off time. A ship filled with wonderus treasures and possibly devil fruit im going to leave that up to you to discover. So your your having some time off when another crew of pirates raid the cruise ship. Of course you have the choice to attack join or just sit or there watching.Your journey will begin on this day you choose your path....
........................................................................................................

Okay how was your plot im trying to make an ongoing RP. Plz comment if you think it needs changes. 
........................................................................................................

For thos who dont know devil fruit, its horrible tasting fruit that gives you powers im giving a couple of sample fruits you can or could have eaten in the RP.
1.Gomu Gomu Fruit, is a type of Devil Fruit that turns the user's body into rubber.

2.Bara Bara Fruit, is a type of Devil Fruit that allows the user to be immune to slashing attacks and to be able to split their body apart into pieces and control the said pieces however they wish.

3.Atsu Atsu Fruit, is a of type Devil Fruit that gives the user the ability to produce and control vast amounts of heat.

4.Moku Moku Fruit, is a of type Devil Fruit that allows the user to transform into smoke at will, as well as control it.

5.Mera Mera Fruit, is a of type Devil Fruit that allows to user to transform into fire at will as well as control it

Just to say, It may be a horrible life if you get some weird power. Regardless of the type of power, it all depends on how you use it. The chances of you weakening from it are very low. Besides, being a hammer isn't much of inconvenience. Oh yeah if you've consumed a devil fruit you wont be able to swim just so you know. Any other devil fruit you'll have to do research on.
........................................................................................................

Character Sheet:

Name: (no manga or anime rip-offs)

Age: (kind of sort of doesnt matter)

Height: (as long as your visible by the huma eye)

Weight: (doesnt matter)

Appearance: (the tektek avis have been going around in the rp section so you ca use that or good old fashion description or both)

Weapon of Choice: (guns are okay, flintlock)

History: (Pretty self explanitory)

Fighting Style: (Red Leg,Kickboxing, Santoryu=three sword style,etc,etc)

Faction: (Pirate,Marine,Bystander)-pretty much where stand in the Rp.

Special Abilities: (speedy,stealth,cook,etc)- you can choose two

If there's any questions or OOC chat please post in your character sheet or current rp post.PLz join!!

Based on if i get character sheets and comments i will start the rp.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 30, 2008)

(((Character Sheet)))

Name: Ryu Sami

Age: 18

Height: 5'6

Weight: 100 pounds

Appearance: Slim, Curly eyebrows, Dark Blue Eyes, Caramel skin tone, silver stud in left ear, Bark blue black striped collared short sleeved shirt, black dress pants, black canvas sneakers (coverse-chucks),Black Ceasar Cut

Weapon of Choice: feet

Fighting Style:Red Leg

Faction: Pirate

Special Abilities: Cook & Speedy


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 30, 2008)

lol.....OMG, I will join this OP RP for sure!!!I am going to make my profile right now


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 30, 2008)

Name: Genzoman

Age: 17

Height: 5'9

Weight: 124 pounds

Appearance: Slim, Well Built. Good looking
             Download Link
Weapon of Choice: Mera Mera no Mi

Fighting Styleevil Fruits abilities

Faction: Pirate

Special Abilities: Speedy and effecient


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 30, 2008)

Namenkown
Age:35
Height:8'9
Weight:80 KILOS
Appearence:Thin with well-made body and muscled.
Devil Fruit:Gomu Gomu No Mi
Fighting Style:Fruit's abilities
Factionestroyer
Special abilities:Nothing


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 30, 2008)

hey kada. ill add a picture when i have it.


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 30, 2008)

Finally the only one and the best One Piece RP.JOIN GUYS.!!!


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 30, 2008)

haha. nero. nice one. perhaps on this RP we can be partners


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 30, 2008)

Umm... Can we make up a devil fruit?


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 30, 2008)

oh Addison, you're here. make up a good character yeah.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 30, 2008)

I haven't watched One Piece in like.... Forever. A year, at least.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 30, 2008)

((im eating breakfast late so yeah you can make up a devil fruit ))

Ryu sat in his room juggling knives and chopping vegetables. He whistled a tune and grabed a skillet. Ryu began to pour dough and water in it when..... a cannonball came crashing through Ryu's room. 

Ryu was forcibly thrown to the wall by the air and force of the cannon ball. Ryu spins to his feet to see his meal has been ruined. He quickly ran through his doorway which was destroyed by the cannonball. Ryu dashed as fast as he could to the deck where everyone was scattering. They ran in fear as the _*PIRATES*_ climbed on the ship and shot their bullets and drew their swords.

 Ryu still had a skillit in hand and threw it at a pirate. You Wasted My Food!!!. Ryu stood as the pirate's target was now Ryu's head. Ryu smirked and pushed his hands in his pockets. _Bring It._


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Aug 30, 2008)

Name: Hinare Raito

Age: 17

Height: 5' 7"

Weight: 115

Appearance: 


Weapon of Choice: Devil Fruit- Ken Ken Fruit (Can sprout weapons from his body)

History: Idolized pirates from a young age and often wanted to be one himself. One day, pirates raided the small town that he lived and and killed his parents as well as many other citizens. This made him want to join a pirate crew even more, so that he could find and destroy the crew that killed his family and friends. He realized that in the rubble of the town, there was a knocked down fruit cart, pineapples, oranges, and many other fruits spilled from it. There was one fruit which stood out to Raito. He picked it up and ate the whole thing in one bite, it was the worst fruit he ever tasted. He has wandered several islands, trying to find information on the crew that destroyed his town.

Fighting Style: Devil fruit powers

Faction: Pirate

Special Abilities: Speedy


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2008)

what was wrong with the other One piece rp? not having a go, just curious is all


----------



## Nero92 (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL........I am not sure yet if I am gonna join it.I made the prifle for fun.No offence to you Kadadriean, I was just joking.


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Aug 30, 2008)

vergil i think its cause the storyline is way way to far. i have a character there. but im way too far.


----------



## Kadadriean (Aug 30, 2008)

((OOC:Ive edited my last post the rp has started))


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 30, 2008)

This RP just seems...meh imo. Kind of stupid that you can pick other characters DF even though they are already existing in the current timeline. It doesn't make sense that two people would have the same devil fruit. It is also pretty boring because Luffy has already been using his powers to the max potential so it will be difficult for you to think of original moves.

I think I will just stick with the good One Piece RP. Oh, and for new comers like Addison feel free to join the other One Piece RP. It really doesn't matter too much if your just starting, you can start however you want. You others may not of found it so fun because your continually broke the rules Zetta and Zorokiller had set. Vergil you could come back as well if you wanted.


----------



## herczeg (Aug 30, 2008)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> This RP just seems...meh imo. Kind of stupid that you can pick other characters DF even though they are already existing in the current timeline. It doesn't make sense that two people would have the same devil fruit. It is also pretty boring because Luffy has already been using his powers to the max potential so it will be difficult for you to think of original moves.
> 
> I think I will just stick with the good One Piece RP. Oh, and for new comers like Addison feel free to join the other One Piece RP. It really doesn't matter too much if your just starting, you can start however you want. You others may not of found it so fun because your continually broke the rules Zetta and Zorokiller had set. Vergil you could come back as well if you wanted.



seconded


----------

